# New babies



## Lionhead lover (Oct 18, 2013)

Two litters born this week three babies each. They are all doing great I may have a harlequin in one liter. How can I tell


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 18, 2013)

Baby bunnies are born with fur just beneath the surface of their skin; they become noticeably fuzzy within a couple of days of being born. Areas that will have dark fur on them will be visibly darker than areas with light fur, so if a rabbit has harlequin patterning, you can see it now.


----------



## Lionhead lover (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok it was really muddy when they were born and the fur is coming in in a cape pattern so it hard to tell can't figure out how to post a pic from my phone on here so y'all can see the baby


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 18, 2013)

That "cape" is typical of DM lionheads. The coloring will get clearer as they get older. By the time they have their eyes open, you should be able to tell.


----------

